# Nintendo Wii mod chipping Dubai



## acappella6 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi,

I have a US (NTSC) Nintendo Wii and would like to get it chipped to allow me to play the PAL games that are available in the stores here. 

Does anyone know where I can get this done?

Thanks


----------

